# كيلا



## Huda

السلام عليكم 
ما المقصود بالكيل في العبارة الآتية وما هي كيفية تحويله إلى متر؟
يقع جبل سلع غربي المسجد النبوي على بعد خمس مئة متر تقريباً من سوره الغربي ؛ يبلغ طوله كيلاً واحداً تقريبًا
جزيتم خيرا​


----------



## Mejeed

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يبدو أن "كيل" هو اختصار "كيلومتر" ، أي أنه يساوي 1000 متر. يتبين هذا من المعلومات التالية - من ويكيبيديا - عن الجبل:
((جبل سلع أحد جبال المدينة المنورة، يقع غربي المسجد النبوي الشريف على بعد 500 متر أو أقل بعد توسعة المسجد النبوي يبلغ طول الجبل 1000متر وارتفاعه 80 متراً وعرضه ما بين 300 - 800 متر ويمتد من الشمال إلى الجنوب وتتفرع منه أجزاء في وسطه على شكل أجنحة قصيرة باتجاه الشرق والغرب)).


----------



## cherine

نعم، هذا ليس استخدامًا شائعًا على حد علمي، فأنا لم أقابل -على الورق- إلا مؤلفًا واحد ينصب كلمة كيلو(متر) فيكتبها كيلاً.


----------



## Huda

الكيل هو تعريب كيلو على وزن ميل وهو مصطلح أطلقه المجمع العلمي في دمشق على الكيلو متر كما ورد في كتاب السيرة النبوية الصحيحة لأكرم ضياء العمري.
 جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## cherine

شكرًا للتوضيح يا هدى. لكني ما زلت أرى أن الاستخدام غير شائع، بدليل احتياج المؤلف لإضافة هذا التوضيح في الحاشية، ولتجنُّب الخلط بين هذا الاستخدام وكلمة "كَيْل" التي تُستخدَم في الموازين.


----------



## Huda

cherine said:


> شكرًا للتوضيح يا هدى. لكني ما زلت أرى أن الاستخدام غير شائع، بدليل احتياج المؤلف لإضافة هذا التوضيح في الحاشية، ولتجنُّب الخلط بين هذا الاستخدام وكلمة "كَيْل" التي تُستخدَم في الموازين.


نعم معك حق هذا الاستخدام غير شائع وأراه خاطئ أيضا لأنه يتعارض مع لفظ القرآن الكريم والذي له معنى محدد عن الحجم (وأوفوا الكيل والميزان)


----------

